# Need thoughts and prayers



## bentwoody66 (Mar 10, 2020)

Nick Baxter needs everyone's positive vibes tonight, his Mom posted on facebook that he has been admitted to the hospital. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2020)

Many prayers go out to Nick( and Darcy) in these tough times. Please get well Nick.


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 10, 2020)

Many prayers go out to Nick( and Darcy) in these tough times. Please get well Nick.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2020)

I hope he is OK.


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 10, 2020)

Will pray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)

Many thoughts and prayers are going out for Nick and his family.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Mar 10, 2020)

Praying for you both


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikesnbuses (Mar 10, 2020)

I hope hes OK..


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 10, 2020)

I’m sorry to hear that.
I hope he makes a full recovery.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 10, 2020)

Please let Darcy know were thinking about him - crossing fingers he gets better.


----------



## Gordon (Mar 10, 2020)

Praying for them both.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 10, 2020)

Prayers in! Get well Nick! Hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 10, 2020)

My prayers will be with them. God bless.


----------



## mikey-motorbikey (Mar 10, 2020)

thank you for putting this up ,sometimes all it takes is for someone to be there ,hope all gets better real quick for you Nick your a good bloke the world needs you in it mate


----------



## Mercian (Mar 10, 2020)

Best Wishes and Thoughts to you both.


----------



## catfish (Mar 10, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 10, 2020)

Hoping for a positive outcome here... Get well Nick!!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Mar 10, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers going out for Nick's speedy recovery


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 10, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family are on the way. Get well soon Nick.


----------



## TieDye (Mar 10, 2020)

Praying.


----------



## Boris (Mar 10, 2020)

Get well soon!!!!


----------



## REC (Mar 10, 2020)

Keep on keepin' on Nick. There's a lot of us out here pullin' for ya! Prayers from this end.
REC


----------



## stezell (Mar 10, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers going out to Nick and his mom.
Sean


----------



## Oldbikes (Mar 10, 2020)

Nick, Praying for a speedy and full recovery...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phattiremike (Mar 11, 2020)

Praying for a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## catfish (Mar 11, 2020)

I hope he is doing better. Looks like he is cleaning house on his facebook page.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 11, 2020)

Let the Great and king of the kings

Jesucristo....

Take all the Control over this MATTER. 


And you see how beautiful the blessingsssssss came True. 


Amen Amen Amen Amen Amen 


Viva Jesus....and many many bless and good vibes for nick family and friends.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Mar 11, 2020)

Felixnegron said:


> Let the Great and king of the kings
> 
> Jesucristo....
> 
> ...





Believe Believe no MATTER what. 
God and his Great Son name Jesus. 


Love you & Everyone...


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 11, 2020)

Thoughts and prayers for Nick for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Barto (Mar 12, 2020)

Yeah, for sure, hope everything goes better


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 13, 2020)

Any news? Update?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BroCraig (Mar 13, 2020)

Any news? Update?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldenrod (Mar 14, 2020)

Your only duty is to stay with us.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 14, 2020)

Get well. We are all thinking of you. Never met you, dealt with your Mom/fantastic lady. Your a legend in the hobby. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 14, 2020)

Get well ASAP, brother of the wheel!


----------



## Callahooney1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Lifted Up Nick and family to the throne of our Heavenly Father to receive blessings of healing and comfort in Christ Jesus.  Get well sir, God Bless Nick and familia.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Mar 17, 2020)

Any updates on Nick? Hope all is well.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 26, 2020)

Wishing you the best Nick.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 26, 2020)

@Nickinator: How is Nick doing?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2020)

markivpedalpusher said:


> @Nickinator: How is Nick doing?



Messaged him yesterday and he's hanging in there. Just having a tough time right now. Life sucks sometimes.


----------

